# blacktail archery



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

do any of you shoot the blacktail bows,i'm looking at getting one and would like to hear some feedback.thanks


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

In my opinion they are definitely one of the top bows made today and of all the custom recurves I've had they are my favorite. I have three of them, two take downs and a one piece. One of the 64" Elite TDs is my daily shooter and hunting bow. I find them easy to tune and when set up properly very quiet.

This is one I shoot the most:


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

That's a beauty. The elite series is the bow im choosing. Glad to hear they shoot as good as they look


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Go on to the Blacktail website and note the recommendations for bow length vs. draw length. They have specific recommendations for length based on your draw. 

If you are buying new, have fun picking the wood combinations...lol. They are all nice though, can't really go wrong. The wait time is also greatly reduced since I bought mine.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Picked mine up last March 2017


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Hoosier, I spent some time shooting a 64" elite. Unlike Easy above, I don't own one. I will say this, it was the only recurve that I tend to shoot better than my bear TD which of all my bows I tend to shoot the best with. Quiet, smooth and absolutely beautiful to look at- they are a fantastic bow. I draw a tad over 27" and the 64" "fits" me perfectly.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

sjb3 said:


> Picked mine up last March 2017


Beautiful bow


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's one a friend sent and loaned me so I could check out the grip...(and the bow)...which was stunning for what was a 16 year old bow...










This was a 64" bow based on a 19" riser....










The limb fades jutted forward yielding a good amount of static pre-load and it preformed very well...










But the thing I liked most about it (besides it's first class craftsmanship and seductive beauty) was how it's slender walled riser was cut well past center making for a great perch position of standard diameter arrows off-the-shelf...










I rate even the base model Blacktails as being a full rung above Black Widows and know this...I love Black Widows...they make an excellent bow...but they ain't no Blacktail...so yes...you should be extremely pleased with yours. 

And BTW?...Congrats!


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Easykeeper said:


> Go on to the Blacktail website and note the recommendations for bow length vs. draw length. They have specific recommendations for length based on your draw.
> 
> If you are buying new, have fun picking the wood combinations...lol. They are all nice though, can't really go wrong. The wait time is also greatly reduced since I bought mine.


I've got it narrowed down to 4 combo's right now. One nice thing is ,I'm only 30 minutes from there Indiana shop


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Thanks jinkster,that's a very good looking bow,i can't believe it's 16 years old and still looks like new.classy


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

hoosierredneck said:


> I've got it narrowed down to 4 combo's right now. One nice thing is ,I'm only 30 minutes from there Indiana shop


Have you considered the Sitka? I've never shot one but have heard great things about them. I tend to like a little longer bow but if you lean toward something a little shorter the Sitka might be worth checking out. I've read a few threads where long time Elite shooters are now happy with a Sitka.

All of mine are 64" bows, my draw length is a bit over 29". I'm happy with my Elites, but then the Sitka wasn't available when I got mine.

If you are only half an hour away I'd be tempted to go down and see if I could get my hands on both for a quick run through.


Beautiful bow sjb3, stunning combo of woods!


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks EK. When I picked it up Alan showed me all the wood they had on the shelf....some of the wood was amazing.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

These costing as much they do,how are they holding on value.not that i plan on ever getting rid of it


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

hoosierredneck said:


> These costing as much they do,how are they holding on value.not that i plan on ever getting rid of it


All stickbows hold their value pretty well after the initial depreciation and all stickbows experience initial depreciation. Blacktails are no exception.

If someone bought one brand new and decided they wanted or needed to sell it within a short time, say a few weeks, they might get most of their money back but they are definitely going to loose money. A lot depends on who happens to be looking for a Blacktail at the time.

Since Blacktails tend to be on the expensive side, even the base models, that also limits the market somewhat. 

In general, for a relatively current bow in good shape, the original owner can probably expect to get about 50%-70% of what they paid when they sell it, once again depending on the market at the time. After the first resale, then all good bows, Blacktails included, hold their value very well. That's why so many people only buy lightly used bows, if they don't work out they can get most or all of their money back.

I'd guess that a lot of people that buy a brand new 'tail are buying their dream bow and willing to pay the premium to get just what they want since they have no intention of ever selling it. If you never sell it depreciation is largely irrelevant.

Buying new bows is _not_ a good investment, at least in the short term. If you know what you want though, it means you get exactly what you want, not what someone else wanted. 

By far the best _value_ in stickbows is lightly used gear.

As you know this is very different from compounds which continuously loose their value until they are almost worthless. If you are looking at Blacktails, Silvertips or other premier bows age is much less important than condition. Some custom recurves have been around for 20 years or more and still sell on the use market for about the same price as relatively new bows in similar condition.

I had a couple of used Blacktails, and lots of other used recurves and longbows, before I ordered a couple made for me so I knew exactly what I was getting going into it.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Used is a great option. I bought a used blacktail and while it was a gorgeous bow, I didn't like the grip much. Sold it and it cost me shipping. That's it. If you are uncertain about a bow, its the way to go. That said, since you live so close, I assume you can test them in person!


----------



## RH Shooter (Jul 13, 2016)

It's a fast bow. Grip is not for everybody though. They have Elite VL and Sitka risers, i didn't like grip on any of them. Try before you buy, mistake might cost you $1500.


----------



## RH Shooter (Jul 13, 2016)

Reselling might be hard, not everybody is looking to drop $1k on the bow. Widows hold better value in my opinion.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

i just don't see any of them in the classifieds though.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

on the grip,what was the issue. i got grizzly bear paws for hands.most small grips i struggle with.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Moog and RH make a very good point about the grip on the Blacktail. Note the post by Jinkster on checking out a Blacktail for the grip, among other things. 

It's a grip that forces you into one position and you know right away if you are not holding it the same from shot to shot. A Blacktail wants to be held in a certain way and if that works for you it's fabulous, if it's not comfortable for you, not so much. I like it because it adds to my consistency but it's not as _easy_ a grip as is on some of my other recurves. 

The grip is something that can make a bow that is great in every other way not so great for you.

You haven't said if this is your first stickbow or not, but if it is I would strongly advise you to not buy _any_ brand new custom recurve unless you can spend some time with one first.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

hoosierredneck said:


> on the grip,what was the issue. i got grizzly bear paws for hands.most small grips i struggle with.


No promises but if I get a chance this evening I will take a photo or two of the Blacktail grip compared to another favorite of mine, the Schafer Silvertip. The differences are subtle in appearance but quite noticeable in the hand.

I will say this, if you like to put a lot of heel into your grip, the Blacktail isn't for you. I wouldn't call it a high wrist grip but it is not flat along the belly side like some.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

thanks EK,yes it is my first recurve. i've got a meeting scheduled with alan friday.will get a few bows in hand then.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Checking the classifieds on the various traditional sites can yield a used one.
I find them to have a higher grade wood riser than the Wes Wallace.
Wallace and Blacktail (Norm.Johnson) but built bows for Jim Brackenberry prior to Jim's death. 
Good performance from either one.
My first "good" recurve was a Wes Wallace with dyed maple riser.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

hoosierredneck said:


> on the grip,what was the issue. i got grizzly bear paws for hands.most small grips i struggle with.



The shape of the grip caused the lower edge of the shelf to dig into the top of my bear paws too. I have very think hands and it was just a very uncomfortable grip for me. You should try one before buying of you have thick hands.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Also, there was an elite for sale in the classifieds here not long ago.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Ok, the color on these are terrible (poor light) but you can at least see the shapes of the grips. The wood on all of these bows is really pretty spectacular but it doesn't come through in these photos.

I included my Dale Dye recurve, it's got the biggest grip I've ever found on a recurve.

Left to right: Schafer Silvertip, Blacktail Elite and Dale Dye

Belly view:





Side view:





My opinion on the grips (other opinions may vary):

Silvertip (left) - Easy, that's about the best way to describe it. I think just about anyone likes the grip on the Silvertip bows. It's a little less deep in the throat than the Blacktail is a little rounder belly to back. It feels slightly larger in the hand. It's flatter along the belly than the Blacktail. I like it a lot but find it easier to hold it slightly different from day to day from the Blacktail. That's probably why so many people like it, it's just easy to get along with but also easier to let slight pressure differences creep in. The checkering is a must on the Silvertip, kind of a trademark, I think it looks and feels classy. I think checkering makes a bow a little easier to torque though, but it's not a real negative as long as you are aware of it. 

Blacktail (middle) - Like I've already said, it's my favorite with the 'tip a bit behind. For me, the grip on the Blacktail puts my hand in the same place every time.

Dale Dye (right) - The grip on the Dye is huge, in all directions. Honestly, if the rest of the bow wasn't so well made I wouldn't keep it since me and the grip do not get along _at all_. I will say that the checkering on the Dye is without peer, it is absolutely flawless. It's a really great bow but is an example of one that definitely doesn't work for me because of the grip.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Something nobody has mentioned that is going to be a bit of a dilemma for you is this, a hunting weight bow is not usually a good bow to learn how to shoot with. I'm assuming you are hoping to hunt with your bow.

For deer size game you don't need anything more than about 40#, some use more and some even use less (with care). In my opinion something in the mid-forties for draw weight is ideal. For elk you will probably want a little more draw weight, especially since some states have a minimum of 50#.

The problem is, learning to shoot with a bow of that weight is tough, not impossible but not advisable either. If you search past threads on this forum you will find hundreds of threads where people that started with a 50# or higher bow and had nothing but accuracy problems and the resulting frustration.

If you order a new bow in a hunting weight it would be to your advantage to pick up something inexpensive in the 30#-35# range to learn with. Shooting a stickbow is much less about physical strength and much more about alignment of the bones in your upper body. It can be hard to learn that alignment with a bow that you cannot dominate. I've read lots of thread on guys that think just because they are big and strong they can start out at 55#, for every one that is successful I'll bet there are at least 10 that give up.

If you want to only buy one bow, make sure it's as light as you can. A 40# bow is ok for learning and also adequate for hunting. A well tuned arrow with a sharp broadhead in the right place is what counts and putting it in the right place is easier with a lighter bow. 

A cold October morning can make a 55# recurve almost unshootable after you have sat for a few hours and are cold and stiff.

Just something to think about...


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to show the difference in those 3 styles of grips,i can see what your saying about how each bow is unique in the grip.i like the look of the elite grip,just a very sharp bow period. 
As for the draw weight, I'm going 35 to 40 . I'm not getting any younger and just want it to feel comfortable. It will kill more foam than any thing else


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

I picked up a lightly used Blacktail Elite VL this winter. I had never shot one or any other recurve except my cheapo fishing bow. It took me a few shots to get it tuned, but one of the first things I noticed was my left and right was really good, even though I was "rusty". This bow just seems to be a nice repeatable fit for me. It could be the grip? It could be moving from 6-7 years of longbows? I'm not exactly sure, but it works for me. The Turkeys had it rough this spring. I say try one if you can.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Great photo Bux!!


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

That is a great photo,bux is that a specific build on that bow.really like how the limbs are done with the work around the bolts


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

hoosierredneck said:


> That is a great photo,bux is that a specific build on that bow.really like how the limbs are done with the work around the bolts


That is an overlay they were doing for a while. My bow is a 2005 model. I like it too. I'm sure they can still do it.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Yooper-travler said:


> Great photo Bux!!


They sure are, really like the one in the canoe. Good looking bow too.


----------



## rushlush (Oct 14, 2009)

Great pics Bux!


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

I got to see the the shop at blacktail archery today, alan pope is a very knowledgeable and gracious host,he took the time out of his day to work with me and answer my questions.seeing a small part of the process in building a bow was very impressive, they have some great crafts men working in there. So needless to say there will be a new bow in future, now it's decision time on just which colors.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Oh btw.anyone need a complete compound bow. Lol


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Easykeeper said:


> Ok, the color on these are terrible (poor light) but you can at least see the shapes of the grips. The wood on all of these bows is really pretty spectacular but it doesn't come through in these photos.
> 
> I included my Dale Dye recurve, it's got the biggest grip I've ever found on a recurve.
> 
> ...


Great taste in bows.


----------



## RH Shooter (Jul 13, 2016)

if you'll like the bow but hate the grip Alan can build a bow for you with custom grip. You'll have to wait 8 months though.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

hoosierredneck said:


> I got to see the the shop at blacktail archery today, alan pope is a very knowledgeable and gracious host,he took the time out of his day to work with me and answer my questions.seeing a small part of the process in building a bow was very impressive, they have some great crafts men working in there. So needless to say there will be a new bow in future, now it's decision time on just which colors.


I'd love to see their facility. I've talked to Norm several times over the phone with similar experiences as you describe, friendly and helpful with no sale pitch. It was just Norm in Oregon when I bought mine and the wait was llloonnggg, almost two years for each one. Fortunately I had a nice Blacktail I'd bought used to shoot in the meantime...lol.

They have a really nice Sitka on the website available right now in the Inventory section. Cocobolo and wenge and it would be mine if I had the spare cash, and I don't care if I can't justify it!

Don't be too quick to sell your compound. In all seriousness learning how to shoot a recurve takes a while and for hunting where a blown shot can have catastrophic consequences it's nice to have the wheelie bow as a back up. In fact, even though I can shoot my recurve very well I still hunt with a compound on occasion. I generally let the terrain and expected shot range determine which bow I take hunting. 

When you get your bow, and it'll be a lot quicker than my wait time, make sure you post up some pictures!


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Will do easy,be about 8 months from now.


----------



## Tradguy150 (May 12, 2017)

I just received my 62' [email protected] Blacktail T2 last Saturday, I have never held a nicer bow and it shoots better than any bow I have ever shot IMO. I was a little worried about going with the 62in because of my 32' draw, it's smooth out past my draw.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Tradguy150 said:


> I just received my 62' [email protected] Blacktail T2 last Saturday, I have never held a nicer bow and it shoots better than any bow I have ever shot IMO. I was a little worried about going with the 62in because of my 32' draw, it's smooth out past my draw.


It's just not right to post something like this without a picture or two, especially a T2 bow...:wink:


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Congrats on that new t2


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Easykeeper
Does it read Steve Berger on the Trails End?
Thanks


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Belicoso said:


> Easykeeper
> Does it read Steve Berger on the Trails End?
> Thanks


Yea, there's a lot of them out there.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Easykeeper said:


> Yea, there's a lot of them out there.


I think no one ordered more bows from Dale Dye than Mr. Berger.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a Sitka. I seldom shoot it because I have so many other bows that shoot well and I want to keep this one pristine. The quality is as good as any bow that I have seen.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Brad,that pretty bows just beggin to be shot. Those sitkas are so nice,got a great feel to them


----------



## Tradguy150 (May 12, 2017)

Easykeeper is right about not posting pictures, it use to drive me crazy when someone would get a new bow and not post pictures. I will try and take some today and get them posted.


----------



## tmorgan11 (May 16, 2017)

awesome


----------



## caligator (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm down to 7 months now. Ordered at Sitka 62" T2 with maple burl and cocobolo.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Brad Lehmann said:


> I have a Sitka. I seldom shoot it because I have so many other bows that shoot well and I want to keep this one pristine. The quality is as good as any bow that I have seen.


Did you buy that used? Pretty sure that was the Blacktail that I owned at one point. Very nice bow. Just couldn't find a comfortable grip.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

moog5050 said:


> Did you buy that used? Pretty sure that was the Blacktail that I owned at one point. Very nice bow. Just couldn't find a comfortable grip.


I'm just about positive I bought an Obsession Evolution from you. It was gunmetal with orange cams. My son and I have killed a half dozen turkeys with that rig.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Buxndiverdux said:


> I'm just about positive I bought an Obsession Evolution from you. It was gunmetal with orange cams. My son and I have killed a half dozen turkeys with that rig.


You did and as I recall you sent video of the first turkey kill. lol I still have my obsession phoenix but it doesn't get shot much since I got hooked on single string bows.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

moog5050 said:


> Did you buy that used? Pretty sure that was the Blacktail that I owned at one point. Very nice bow. Just couldn't find a comfortable grip.


I am the second owner. I think my bow came out of Montana. I have the original invoice tucked away somewhere.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

the 1st 2 at Blacktails (hard to own only1)








Next silvertip
and last 2 Dale Dyes
I tried to show the grip differences


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

Stalker just to compare grips









Bears Paw grip


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

some beautiful bows you got there


----------



## recurveman (May 27, 2008)

They are shooting works or art!!! The one guy was correct though. If you have large hands and normal to narrow fingers no problem. However if you have fingers like a big Cuban cigar then the channel for the thumb may not be comfortable. I have large hands and long narrow fingers (think piano player type) and for me his risers are like a glove. Once my hand is in it, I could not let go of it if I wanted too it fits to well.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I love seeing your bows bldtrailer!


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm trying to catchup to you Easykeeper >>>---->!


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

Blacktail bows shoot as good as they look. I have a few recurves and Blacktails are my favorite, they are addicting. I have three and can see myself getting another....one?


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I feel for you guys waiting 6 months or more.
I am half way through a 14 week wait on a riser and I started to have second thoughts.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

And the wait begins, choices, choices. To many options to pick from.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Check out this recent beauty from Blacktail...http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/tf/lw/thread2.cfm?forum=23&threadid=289040&messages=45&CATEGORY=3


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

That's one piece of art,great color combination. I'm really leaning on the sitka riser,just has a very natural feel in the hand.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Woohoo Just got my call. My bow is officially being built next. Gona be a awsome Christmas


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Make sure you post some pictures and a few thoughts on your bow when you get it.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Will do.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Easykeeper said:


> Check out this recent beauty from Blacktail...http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/tf/lw/thread2.cfm?forum=23&threadid=289040&messages=45&CATEGORY=3


That bow belongs to a friend of mine. You should see it in person. It is a beauty.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

I have a Blacktail Elite and a Sitka. They're great bows! I think the biggest challenge will be the grip. Some people have an issue with their grips because they only make a medium and high wrist. I actually prefer a low wrist grip, but I can shoot the Blacktail grip just fine.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

I’m getting the new designed elite riser. Got a great feeling to it


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

hoosierredneck said:


> I’m getting the new designed elite riser. Got a great feeling to it


What has changed?


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

This one is on its way to my house. 60" Sitka 47/28.


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

My goodness. What is that wood?


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Borealis blue. Great purchase my friend!


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yooper-travler said:


> Borealis blue. Great purchase my friend!


Thanks. Hopefully I get along with it. Didn't love grip first try but giving it another go.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

moog, that thing is beauteous!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Moog, that bow sure is pretty, hope you can get along with the grip. The grip that Blacktail uses works great for me but I know some don't care for it.

I wonder what the base burl wood is and how they stain it to achieve some of the stunning colors in the T2 series. This link to recent "in stock" bows shows some of the exotic burls they are offering, pretty much any color you might want...https://www.blacktailbows.com/store/c11/IN_STOCK_Bows_(exotic_wood_offerings).html


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks folks. Look forward to seeing it in person. Allen explained that the burl is inherently weak due to gaps and spaces in the wood (also what makes them so beautiful) but they impregnate it with a resin that fills all gaps and makes it more stabile and stronger than a wood alone. Allen said if you cut it in half, the color is throughout. It's also on the heavier end. I am explaining it generally correctly but may not be using every term of art correctly.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Easykeeper I think Allen said the burl is maple.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

moog5050 said:


> Thanks. Hopefully I get along with it. Didn't love grip first try but giving it another go.


That’s my only fear with non ILF/interchangeable grips-the fit. I hope it works out for you as that bow is fantastic! BTW I finally got around to setting up those borders on a 19”. They smoke lol!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

How does Blacktail operate these days?
Arent they no longer made by Norm Johnson out of Oregon?


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Belicoso said:


> How does Blacktail operate these days?
> Arent they no longer made by Norm Johnson out of Oregon?


Norm still makes a few of the bows in Oregon but most are now made in Indiana by bowyers trained by Norm (as it was explained to me). The bow arrived and is even nicer in person. I sure hope its a shooter for me. Grip feels pretty good out of the box, but the true test is shooting it. Have a couple of days to give it a run and decide.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

got to meet norm at the bloomington shop the other day,super nice guy. mooq5050 congrats on the new bow.iv'e seen some awsome work come out of that shop


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

moog5050 said:


> Norm still makes a few of the bows in Oregon but most are now made in Indiana by bowyers trained by Norm (as it was explained to me). The bow arrived and is even nicer in person. I sure hope its a shooter for me. Grip feels pretty good out of the box, but the true test is shooting it. Have a couple of days to give it a run and decide.


Moog how does it compare with the Satori original grip? Throaty?


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

It's actually somewhat similar to a black widow standard grip but with more of a palm swell or hump. It took me a bit to adjust to it today but once I figured it out, it's easily repeated and the bow shoots great. Quiet and pretty fast. Very smooth too for a conventional limb. I am definitely keeping it.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Good to hear my friend. Bonus that it’s easy on the eyes also.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Got my new bow. She’s a real beautiful piece of work


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Outstanding bow!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats Hoosier. Enjoy!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice, as usual.Tastefull combination not overloaded.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

thanks. i'm very happy with the way it turned out


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is what photo trash can blocked


----------



## Shotkizer (Nov 3, 2012)

hoosierredneck said:


> Got my new bow. She’s a real beautiful piece of work


Congrats. Beautiful bow. Norm makes the prettiest bows.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

thanks,this bow came from the bloomington shop. alan pope people built this one


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

sweet


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

love the wood on that sitka


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

hoosierredneck said:


> love the wood on that sitka


Thanks, brother!


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I se you are a fellow Hoosier so you should also check out timberhawk bows by Scott Mitchell. Great shooters and his premier is gorgeous. I love mine. They are $600 for a hunter and $900 for premier. Call him up and shoot one sometime. I’m not taking anything g away from blackmail but we are lucky to have a couple great bowyers in our state both in Bloomington


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I should of read whole post. Congrats on new bow, it’s a beauty


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Let's bring this bow porn back up. I sold my Sitka. Been looking for a Silvertip and can't find any but I did run across a couple of T2 Sitkas and bought both of them. I'm bow poor again, but happy. The bottom bow is a Whippen Stick Phoenix. It is no slouch in either the looks or performance departments. I rank it right up there with the Blacktail bows and would buy another in a heart beat.


----------



## MEC5TEXAN (Jul 29, 2018)

Is bow envy a real thing??? I think I have it... yep sure do!!! Beautiful bows!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Brad. That’s a trio of beauty’s. Can’t top a great looking wood bow. Work of art


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Great looking bows Brad, what's the wood combo in the middle one (Sitka)?


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

You may be dollar poor but your bow rich Brad.
Sadly I sold two BT about 8/9 years ago when nerve damage in bow arm was making shooting dangerous for me and anything down range. However after nerve conduction test followed by surgery my strength is returning and I just ordered one a month ago. Then I found a pre-owned one for sale ( leaning on the tree ) and should have it by Weds. The bow in my avatar was my first one made in 1996 and also the only bow I ever did a Robin Hood with.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Easykeeper, that is Hawaiian Curly Koa and African Blackwood. To me, that is about the closest it will get to my ideal look in a wood combination.


Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

Some very interesting comments and observations about grips here. I have had some really nice bows with grips that did not work for me. I love the grips on my Toelke Whips and both my PLX and my PTF V Black Widows.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

What are you folks using for string silencers. Tried Moreno wool. Beaver fur. Got any other products that work better


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I've been tempted to try a BT. They look like great bows and you get nothing but positive feedback. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

String silencers. I buy a hank of wool yarn on sale for three or four dollars and makes many dozens of wool puffs out of it. They work fine and are almost free. I do have several bows with cat whiskers and they work o.k., but I'm not paying several dollars for a string silencer when I can make one for a nickel.


----------



## jedufford (Jun 15, 2018)

I went to their web page and just saw a 6700.00 bow! Yoiks! I'd be afraid to string it, let alone drag it out into the woods and hunt with it.


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

Just saw one on stickbow for sale. Hopefully mine will arrive tomorrow.
I feel like a kid waiting for a new bicycle.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

The one on stickbow is an older bow from reading the description.

Hang on old buck, it will get there. I remember waiting to turn sixteen so that I could get my driver's license. Worst wait of my life. I think that I waited four years for that. Now all that I wait on is my wife to get dressed, or to get out of the car, or to get out of my way...


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

If you go to the shop, take your thick winter glove along. There some grips, for me, that push the arrow off the shelf when I have my heavy wool glove on and draw.

Bowmania


----------



## J.Cumbo (Jun 4, 2018)

I have the Columbian Blacktail and I must say that this is the finest looking and shooting longbow that I have ever shot. It is super quiet with absolutely no hand shock, also their service is second to none. They are worth the money.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

They are very nice high quality bows. If it wasn't for the grip not working for me, I would still own one.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Blacktails are probably the most beautiful bows made. Probably never buy one as I would be afriad to scratch it lol.


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

Brad Lehmann said:


> The one on stickbow is an older bow from reading the description.
> 
> Hang on old buck, it will get there. I remember waiting to turn sixteen so that I could get my driver's license. Worst wait of my life. I think that I waited four years for that. Now all that I wait on is my wife to get dressed, or to get out of the car, or to get out of my way...


 I'm there with you Brad.
My wife says I have zero patience...until I get a fishing rod in my hands ( or bow in the woods ) then I have all the patience in the world.
Two things I wait the most on...my wife...or a deer to come by. Definitely easier waiting for a deer.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

jedufford said:


> I went to their web page and just saw a 6700.00 bow! Yoiks! I'd be afraid to string it, let alone drag it out into the woods and hunt with it.


I doubt if many people hunt with the high dollar bows they make, most are probably collectors items and save queens.There's probably someone somewhere that hunts with a Legacy series bow but like you that would be a little too fancy for me to take to the woods.

Their standard bows, while still not cheap are not much different in price than many other premier customs. I have a couple of Snakebits, a fancy wood model they no longer offer that was quite a bit more than the standard Blacktail and yet both of them were less costly than my two Schafer Silvertips (another popular custom recurve...http://www.schafersilvertipbows.com/).

They standard bows and even the T2 models (extra fancy wood) are a fabulous hunting bow and not diminished in any way by a few honest beauty marks that they might develop over the years.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

You wouldn’t believe the bows that get returned for a ( touch up) Not everyone treats them with loving hands.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

hoosierredneck said:


> You wouldn’t believe the bows that get returned for a ( touch up) Not everyone treats them with loving hands.


I think that's great. Who says a tool can't be pretty? I know I don't hesitate to use mine chasing Bambi.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

It’s like owning a box full of snap on tools but not using them. Don’t make sense


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

Or a nice Randall knife and babying it. Bo would roll over in his grave.
Norm makes bows to handle anywhere you can take them.... even if it's only the wall.


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

It's here! The wood is much prettier than I expected and the limbs are gorgeous myrtle fiddleback.
It does need a new rest though.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Beautiful bow old buck! 

Those myrtle veneers are about as nice as I've seen. Is the darker wood rosewood or macassar ebony?


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks Guys
Good eye Easy...I was thinking rosewood myself but decided to contact Blacktail with ser. no. and Alan said the dark wood was macassar ebony. Very neat looking wood, especially in sunlight.
Numbers also seen to indicate it was a Dec. 2015 build. 62" [email protected] The guy I got from was not the original owner. I'm number three in less than three years?
Doesn't matter... this bow will NOT be leaving my possession for a looooong time. 
As with most of Norms work photos never do them justice.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

If anyone is interested. There is a beautiful T2 elite riser for sale on Facebook


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I talked to him about it. Too light and too much $$$ for me.


----------

